# Travelling to Finland with Authorization de Regreso



## lirpa (May 20, 2012)

A pleasant good day to everyone, Hi I´m lirpa, nationality of Filipino (Philippines) I been staying and working here in Spain for about 3 years. This August I am planning to travel into Finland but my residence permit is already expired and it was under processing... Im planning to get an Authorization de Carta de Regreso here to proof that my process has been under process. Is these Authorization de Carta de Regreso is sufficient enough for me to travel into Finland, since travelling from EEA (Spain) into EEA countries (Finland) does not need any visa. Thank you very much


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

It worked for me traveling back from the USA when my Spanish residence permit was being renewed. My point of re-entry to the European Union was Amsterdam, and Immigration there did carefully examine my paperwork and ask a few questions. Of course you have to show your passport as well.

Note that you need to bring your plane tickets when applying for the Spanish autorización de regreso, and it takes at least another week after that to get the authorization.

But in my experience, the new residence card has been ready in about a month, so I'm surprised you wouldn't have it by August if it's already being processed.

(P.S. Isn't it dumb that Spain _requires_ you to wait until your card expires before you can apply for a new one? I used to live in another EU country where you could apply in advance so as to continuously carry a valid card!)




lirpa said:


> This August I am planning to travel into Finland but my residence permit is already expired and it was under processing... Im planning to get an Authorization de Carta de Regreso here to proof that my process has been under process. Is these Authorization de Carta de Regreso is sufficient enough for me to travel into Finland,


----------



## lirpa (May 20, 2012)

THank you Brangus for your reply, well my residence permit will be expired this june but as per regulations of Government of Spain 60days before the expiration of residence should submit the document requirements so I had already submit last April (take note April) as I compared to the last time I renewed my papers it takes 4 months of processing until I received the papers for HUELLAS (thumbmark) and another 40 days to received the original residence permit. Im sorry to clarify, I will travel this July so its impossible for me to get my original residence. My point of view and to clarify please also, 1. When you apply Authorization de Carta de Regreso, it requires ticket? (to proof where you going to travel) 2. Authorization Carta de Regreso is enough to travel to Finland since they do not require visa? 3. In the Immigration, yes some Immigration have so much questions but I had the fear of no papers to present in case they asked me such as invitation, visas like that since the purpose of my travel in Finland is just to visit a relatives for 30 days, I just haved passports, expired residence permit, carta de regreso. Do you think it is sufficient enough for me to travel into Finland?


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

lirpa said:


> 1. When you apply Authorization de Carta de Regreso, it requires ticket?


Yes. My memory is not the best, but I am fairly certain you will have to show a plane ticket. Please check with your local "oficina de extranjeros" to make sure, because I'm just a stranger on the internet. 




lirpa said:


> (to proof where you going to travel)


Most likely they want to know *when* you are leaving Spain and returning. (They probably don't care *where* you are going.)




lirpa said:


> 2. Authorization Carta de Regreso is enough to travel to Finland since they do not require visa?


Sorry, I don't know what the rules are in Finland for people holding a passport from the Philippines.




lirpa said:


> 3. In the Immigration, yes some Immigration have so much questions but I had the fear of no papers to present in case they asked me such as invitation, visas like that since the purpose of my travel in Finland is just to visit a relatives for 30 days, I just haved passports, expired residence permit, carta de regreso. Do you think it is sufficient enough for me to travel into Finland?


The Autorización de Regreso allows you to re-enter *Spanish* territory without a visa. I think you should check Finnish immigration rules to see if it's OK for a Filipina/o to spend 30 days in Finland without a visa.

Another thing you can do, as an extra precaution, is have one of your relatives who lives in Finland write a letter stating that you have been invited to visit them. The letter can give specific dates for your stay and an address and telephone number in Finland where you can be reached. You can carry this letter and show it, if necessary, to Finnish immigration.


----------



## Paresh Saxena (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello Lirpa, were you finally been able to go to Finalnd on your expire NIE. I am from India and I have the same problem now. I need to travel to Oslo. Thank you for the help. It will be really helpful if you can mail me on pareshatlnmiit at gmail. Thank you very much for the help.


----------

